
Ask HN: What service to use as a contacts/calendar server? - 0xb100db1ade
I&#x27;m trying to go through the de-Googling process.<p>I have used ProtonMail and Signal for a few months and love it so far.<p>I&#x27;d like to move my contacts and calendar away from Google.<p>ProtonMail offers contacts, but they don&#x27;t integrate with other apps on Android (maybe I just use it anyway?)<p>I&#x27;ve read about EteSync [1], which allows for end-to-end encrypted contacts and calendar.
However, I&#x27;m not sure how comfortable I am with trusting that a project of that scale implements cryptography correctly[2] (no offense @tasn)<p>Maybe NextCloud?<p>What does the HN community use to store contacts&#x2F;calendar?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.etesync.com&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;git.io&#x2F;fhpaP
======
duiker101
I use FastMail for email, contacts and calendar with DavDroid

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=at.bitfire.dav...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=at.bitfire.davdroid&hl=en)

